
Obama hedges position on encryption. It’s good. It’s bad - rosser
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/02/obama-hedges-position-on-encryption-its-good-its-bad/
======
malandrew
This headline bugs the heck out of me. Since when did being balanced and
thoughtful and considering of the merits of both sides started getting called
"hedging". It's only hedging if you take a more neutral position to minimize
downside. Taking a neutral position because you believe there is greater
correctness in the middle than on either side is not hedging.

------
aburan28
His position on encryption really does not matter. Encryption can not possibly
be banned or limited

~~~
bediger4000
Yeah, but between every government giving up on banning or limiting or
backdooring encryption, and now, a lot of damage can be done. Lots of criminal
charges, lots of wasted effort, lots of crapaganda spewed.

